# Schuhe für breiten Fuß



## DaBruce (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo Forum,

meine aktuellen Schuhe sind mir zu eng und ich bekomme in letzter Zeit öfter eine Entzündung am Zehnagel deswegen.

Gibt es breite MTB-Schuhe mit Membran, z.B. Gore-Tex?

Ich bin auch nicht abgeneigt auf Klickies umzusteigen falls es die nur in dieser Variante gibt.


----------



## DaBruce (23. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht noch als Ergänzung:
Ich fahr Touren bis 50km mit ca 1000hm. Ich brauche also einen Schuh mit dem ich auch mal absteigen und evtl kurze Strecken schieben kann.
Also den Allrounder Gore-Tex ist keine Pflicht, wäre aber schön. 

Gibt es Schuhe mit Cleats, die man auch mal auf Flats fahren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockyrider93 (23. Juli 2017)

Hi

Hab im Stadler in Mannheim vor ein Paar Wochen durchprobiert, dabei waren Northwave, Mavic und Shimano, keine Five Ten.
Mir hat von den Clickschuhen als einziger der Shimano SH-CT80 gepasst, war aber auch der einzige Breite von Shimano.
Ich hab auch recht breite Füße, 12cm Breit und 28 cm lang, Größe ist 47.
Schieben geht durchaus mit dem Schuh, die Cleats sind recht weit in der Sohle versenkt.
Meine letzten Bikeschuhe waren komplett aus Leder. Die hab ich mit ner guten Schuhcreme ausreichend Wasserabweisend gemacht für die Schlammschlachten im Winter. Aber ob das auch mit dem Wildleder an dem Shimano schuh geht, kann ich erst im Winter sagen. Die Textilanteile kann man mit Bienenwachs Wasserabweisend machen.


----------



## rockyrider93 (23. Juli 2017)

*Flatpedal Schuhe hab ich kaum welche probiert.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Juli 2017)

Moin,

Shimano ist eher was für schmale Füße!
Der Leisten von Northwave passt prima für breite Füße, fahre ich schon ewig.
Aber auch da würde ich immer ne Nummer Größer empfehlen


----------



## rockyrider93 (24. Juli 2017)

Wie ich geschrieben habe, die meisten Shimano waren mir zu schmal, der Schuh ist aber scheinbar eine Ausnahme von der Regel "Shimano ist eher was für schale Füße".
Ich hab bei meiner Suche ein Haufen Aussagen zu breiten Schuhen gelesen, unter anderem Vaude wäre breit.
Das waren in Größe 48 so ziemlich die schmalsten Schuhe, die ich anprobiert habe.


----------



## rockyrider93 (24. Juli 2017)

Man kommt wohl nicht drumrum, mal in nen Laden zu fahren und anzuprobieren. Jeder Schuhhersteller wird breitere und schmalere Schuhe haben.


----------



## DaBruce (24. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Antworten, ich werde mich mal bei Northwave versuchen.
Die Bikeläden in der Nähe führen kaum solche Schuhe sondern nur E-Bikes....


----------



## DaBruce (25. Juli 2017)

Ich hab mir mal ein paar Schuhe bestellt. Lassen sich z.B. diese Schuhe auf Flats fahren?

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/northwave-explorer-gore-tex-r-mtb-schuhe-246119


----------



## Caro22 (1. Februar 2018)

DaBruce schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> meine aktuellen Schuhe sind mir zu eng und ich bekomme in letzter Zeit öfter eine Entzündung am Zehnagel deswegen.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Zehnagel kenne ich nur zu gut. Ich musste mir mehrere unterschiedliche Schuhe kaufen und jeden Tag wechseln. Sonst wird das mit dem Nagel nichts mehr....und jedes mal zum Arzt wegen OP ist dann doch ein wenig nervig.


----------



## GT97 (2. Februar 2018)

Probier mal Fiveten. Ich habe mehrere Freerider und die sind sehr bequem, weil schön breit vorne. Für Flats sowieso ideal und laufen kann man damit auch gut. Varianten mit Cleats gibt es auch, da kann ich aber nur vermuten, dass die Passform ähnlich sein wird.
Als "Winter"-Variante gibt es den Freerider EPS, wasserabweisend mit Primaloft. Fahre ich derzeit im Schmuddelwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

